# Battlefleet Gothic: Armada First Gameplay



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=210&v=gWteWul9cBE

Oh f*ck yeah...


LotN


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

This is acctualy a game I would consider buying. Not felt that for a long time!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?t=210&v=gWteWul9cBE


Looks pretty cool. I know initial impressions were not great, but this is a bit more reassuring.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

This looks way more interesting than that first video!


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Can play as Chaos. I'm happy.


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

I like the look of that, especially the Ork armada.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

yup. definitely want it...


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Is it just me or is anyone else impressed and pleased that Chaos ships can alter appearance based upon god?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

The only thing that saddens me is that they may as well be tanks.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

ntaw said:


> The only thing that saddens me is that they may as well be tanks.


That's more a fair assessment of the _original_ game of battle fleet gothic than the video game. It's always been essentially a wet-navy (e.g. 2 dimensional) game.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

R_Squared said:


> I like the look of that, especially the Ork armada.


Where were the Orks in there?



Loli said:


> Is it just me or is anyone else impressed and pleased that Chaos ships can alter appearance based upon god?


Yeah me too, looked pretty awesome.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Angel of Blood said:


> Where were the Orks in there?


They're not in that clip, but the voice over mentions Eldar, Chaos, Imperial navy and Orks as the playable factions.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

This looks very good, unfortunately to get it I would have to upgrade my decrepit laptop! And that cant happen cos I'm getting house upgrades.......damn you real life needs daaaaaaammmmmmmmn youuuuuuuuu


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Looks good, but I would still rather have the models back :laugh:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Kreuger said:


> That's more a fair assessment of the original game of battle fleet gothic than the video game. It's always been essentially a wet-navy (e.g. 2 dimensional) game.


If both versions are 2 dimensional the only this making them different is...graphics? Battle your space tanks. It's still cool as fuck and I want to get it, but it's definitely a "would'a been a lot cooler if you did" scenario in my eyes.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Where were the Orks in there?


Near the end of the video. Go to about 3:22 and wait a few seconds. You get a sneak peak of Ork ships.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Kreuger said:


> That's more a fair assessment of the _original_ game of battle fleet gothic than the video game. It's always been essentially a wet-navy (e.g. 2 dimensional) game.


Well yes but was a limit of it being a board game. Video games, as Nexus the Jupiter incident proves, can exist, and be played in three dimensions. 

I expect a mod at some point that fixes that. (shrugs)


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Space...a place with lots of space. You can go up, down, left, right, forwards, backwards, sidewards, upbackwards, forwarddownsidewards...

Sadly, I had hoped that it would have a 3D playing zone in which you could come from all directions, just like Homeworld. It just seems like a massive opertunity to miss out on. Like having a flight simulator in which you can only drive around the runway and not actually take off from.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Kharn The Complainer said:


> It just seems like a massive opertunity to miss out on.


Glad others see this too, even if it is someone with 'complainer' in their name :laugh:


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

ntaw said:


> Glad others see this too, even if it is someone with 'complainer' in their name :laugh:


I'd suck the marrow from your bones, you wretched loyalist! ...but I've got a bad back...and my knee hurts. So you're lucky!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Loli said:


> Is it just me or is anyone else impressed and pleased that Chaos ships can alter appearance based upon god?


Yep I loving that in fact! 

And it would be very difficult to make a good game that operates in a 3rd dimension. You'd lose your ships in no time. What I would want is a game that incoorperates not only ship-to-ship-action, but also ship-to-planet and troops-to-troops-scenarios, like those old Star Wars which had all 3.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

A new look at the Imperial ships.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

That short range warp jump looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm hoping that they sped up the game for the trailer. Everything was moving too fast (at least compared to the fluff and how I imagined these ships move)


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

The difference in the difficulty settings might be speed as well as better/more computer players?


----------

